# Backyard Classic Professional



## meatnbeer (Dec 27, 2011)

So, I had absolutely no need for a new grill, but my sister had the opposite opinion.  She felt that I did not have enough surface area on my Weber (made the decision when she saw me trying to cook for my sons second birthday party).  I only cook large quantities maybe twice a year.  Anyway, she bought me this grill: 

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1250116&navAction=push








It seems like a solid charcoal grill that could be used for smoking by itself, or with a couple of mods. 

Does anyone have experiences with this grill?


----------



## alblancher (Dec 27, 2011)

Not familiar with your grill,  but your sister seems pretty nice!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 27, 2011)

Not familiar with the grill either...   But is your sister single ?    LOL..   J/K  ...   enjoy your new grill


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have seen them in Sam's and the grill is a nice one for charcoal. Now it is alittle hard to smoke with but I could do it. Now it does have a plate that is supposed to section each half off but if you don't use it it becme much easier to smoke and good meal with it. I used to have that grill at the pool house and cooked alot out there in the summers.


----------



## sprky (Dec 27, 2011)

wow nice grill. Dont know anything bought them, but after reading the specs it sounds decent.


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like a nice cooker. Nice sister also 


Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## meatnbeer (Dec 27, 2011)

I know it's new, so I'm not going to make a bunch of changes to it yet.  I will use it for a while and plan in the meantime.  Here is what I am thinking so far:

1.  The shelves on the sides can be removed.  I can remove a shelf from one side and install a side firebox.  Might be able to use it more as a smoker then.

2.  I peviously built a rotisserie for my 18.5" weber.  I can take the parts that I use for that and figure a way to mount it on this grill.  I'm sure it would require some cutting, so careful planning is needed.

3.  Build a vault that I can set on the remaining shelf (when desired and removed when not in use) that can attach to the existing disc vent.  This could be used for cold smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

I've seen those at Sam's. The thing I really like is the ability to raise & lower the charcoal bed. Smoking with it may present a bit of a challenge, but it sounds like your up for it.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 28, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Not familiar with the grill either... But is your sister single ? LOL.. J/K ... enjoy your new grill




ditto...i hope one day i meet a girl that tells me i don't have enough cooking area and that i need a bigger grill


----------



## frosty (Dec 28, 2011)

I say cook that gal somethin!  She deserves it!  Good luck with it, practice, practice, practice!


----------



## lester scanland (Jun 17, 2012)

This is the best grill Ive ever owned!  I love everything about it.
I have cooked just about everything and anything on it including smoking.
I will never buy another grill, as long as I still have this one!


----------



## jeff wooley (Sep 3, 2016)

I have had this grill for12 years and it is the best grill ever. Can anyone tell me where to find anything near the quality?


----------



## DarrenTheAmateur (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello I have one of these grills (purchased at Sam's Club back in 2011) and am in need of some replacement parts (e.g., grids and the ash/grease tray). Does anyone know of a source?  Thanks!


----------



## badweatherbiker (Dec 28, 2021)

DarrenTheAmateur said:


> Hello I have one of these grills (purchased at Sam's Club back in 2011) and am in need of some replacement parts (e.g., grids and the ash/grease tray). Does anyone know of a source?  Thanks!


I have one also and have been unsuccessful at finding parts for mine, were you able to track any down? All I need is the charcoal/ grease drip tray


----------

